# Help needed MOT.



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

I have MOT tomorrow and the top front sidelight above the driver has decided not to operate. I can not see how to access the bulb. I can get to the back of it but this does not appear to be the right approach. The lens at the front is just stuck on removing this seems fraught with danger. Has any member tackled this job, The van is a Cipro 85, Urgent help required.
Thanks
Bob


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I think the front lens just unclips, try (gently) prising it off with a thin screwdriver or the like.
The bulb should then be accessible.


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

our m/h has obolong front over cab white marker lights and lens is held in by the rubber which is pushed over the rim of the lens. the bulb is of a small obolong shape that is squashed flat at the bottom.. this pushes into 2 metal clips in the light holder. hope this helps cheers bill..


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

I don't have the same vehicle as yours, however having thought ours were stuck on I finally found a small gap/slot on one of the edges which allowed a screwdriver to be used to lever it off. Have you looked for such a slot on yours?

Also, I'm not sure technically whether your high level lights should actually be covered by the MOT, since I don't believe they are obligatory position lamps:

http://www.motinfo.gov.uk/htdocs/m4s01000101.htm

This would seem to indicate that only two front position lamps are obligatory and hence included in the MOT. I assume you have those in the usual position by the headlamps.

"Additional or optional lamps are not included in the inspection"

But you may have to take a copy of this with you and be prepared to argue the case at the garage!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes Roger is correct it is not an MOT issue.
EDIT I've been through this recently myself


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I had a mot today and my top (rear) marker light wasn't working, the mechanic doing mot tapped it with his hand & it came on ,obviously a loose bulb.

Anyway I didn't get a Advisory or anything.

If you have a spare bulb mention the fault beforehand.


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

*MOT issue.*

Thanks everyone for the prompt reply's. The way CI. designed the method of replacing, the bulb (I discovered this after doing it my way) apparently was via an inspection port on the inside of the van and turn the unit anti-clockwise a half turn. Unfortunately you would need to have v/small hands and have the ability to stand on your head whilst doing this. I prised off the outer lens cover, (gently) which was stuck on and not clipped, but the gentle approach worked giving me access to a second lens which was just a tight fit. Happy ending passed MOT. Didn't ask about the legality of the extra light but think it may not be required for an MOT.? Now off to the N.W. 200 I was afraid I was going to miss it with an MOT failure.
Thanks,
Bob.


----------

